# About.com- Constipation after Surgery



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I learn something new every day. Today's new thing is that constipation is a common side effect following surgery. My esteemed colleague, Jennifer Heisler, RN, About.com Guide...View the full article


----------

